# مجموعة دوائر



## ئةندازيار (5 مايو 2006)

http://www.cb4a.com/books/open.php?cat=13&book=230
:3:
مــــــــــــنقوول ...
ارجوا استفادة


----------



## meshmesh201080 (5 مايو 2006)

شكرا ياباشا على الحاجات الجامده ده
عاوزين حاجات تانيه حلوه كده


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (7 مايو 2006)

أريد دائرة كهربية لجهاز المسابقات

هو جهاز الضغط على زر عند معرفة الإجابة فهل أجد طلبي ؟


----------



## ئةندازيار (8 مايو 2006)

*سلام عليكم*





mzsk76



> عفوا ممكن بعض توضيحات عن سؤالك كي اراسلك


بالتوفيق


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (8 مايو 2006)

في قاعات المسابقات يوجد امام كل متسابق زر ضغط يضغط عليه للإجابة فإذا ضغط لا يستطيع أحد غيره أن يجيب


----------



## h_h (30 مايو 2006)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم


----------



## محمود 79 (24 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور اخي الكريم


----------



## مهندس المحبة (3 مارس 2009)

thanks alot for ur work ..........


----------



## مرزوقى السيد محمد (4 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم جزاكم الله كل خير


----------

